# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - November 2009



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
November 2009*

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010310UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-31-10-2009.html">Killing and  wounding seven soldiers as occupiers in Kandahar province</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4JIaJ">Google English translation</a> - Official English & Arabic version in PDF at non-terrorist site


> *(Official English) Canadian invaders tank and puppet army vehicle blown up in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yousuf 31/10/2009
> Friday morning 30-10-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device blew up a Canadian invader army tank in Nehal area in Panjwahy district of Kandahar province, in the blast the enemy tank was destroyed and all the terrorists in it where killed. Adds the report, the severity of the explosion also destroyed a puppet army Ranger vehicle which was behind the targeted tank, three terrorists in it were also killed.*


<blockquote>(GoogEng)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Was killed and seven soldiers as occupiers yesterday afternoon (2009-10-30)  result of the explosion by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the Dundo Blnde  Department of Kandahar province. According to the report, the stated losses  suffered by the enemy when he detonated an explosive device planted Mujahideen  in military tank patrolling the occupying enemy. This resulted in a powerful  bomb blast destroyed an enemy tank is full and killed five soldiers as occupiers  and two others were wounded, police said. In other words people of the region:  the tank destroyer is still at the scene.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=392:11-puppet-army-terrorists-were-killed-and-3-vehicles-were-destroyed-as-a-result-of-two-explosions-in-helmand-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 puppet army terrorists were killed and 3 vehicles were destroyed as a result  of two explosions in Helmand</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-31-10-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 31 October 2009 17:01 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday morning 31-10-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a  puppet army Ranger vehicle in Yakhchal area in Garishk district of Helmand  province, soon after the first blast more enemy terrorists arrived and the site  of the blast to remove the bodied of the killed terrorists that is when the  Mujahideen detonated another landmine, in the two explosions three enemy  vehicles were destroyed, eleven terrorists were killed and two were wounded.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=384:mujahideen-attacks-killed-and-wounded-many-british-invading-army-terrorists-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attacks killed and wounded many British invading army terrorists in  Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 31 October 2009 16:54 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Friday morning 30-10-2009 at around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan killed two British terrorists when they were standing in  front of their headquarter in Changer area in Nad Ali district of Helmand  province. In another report, Friday afternoon 30-10-2009, the Mujahideen  ambushed a joint convoy of the British invaders and their puppets in Cha-e-Mirza  area Nad Ali district, in which one invader and one puppet terrorists were  killed. In another report, Thursday afternoon 29-10-2009, a battle took place  between the Mujahideen and the puppet army terrorists in Zarghoon village area  in Nad Ali district, in which three terrorists were killed. In another report,  Friday morning 30-10-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen killed and  wounded many British invader terrorists in an attack in Zambali area in Garishk  district of Helmand province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-31-10-2009.html">The  occurrence of a fierce battle with the British near the town of Hkurjah</a> <Lashkar Gah> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4JIdM">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
A fierce battle took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the pawns  occupying British forces in the area near the city of Babagi Hkurjah Center  Helmand province. According to the report, and the severe battle took place at  eight-thirty in the morning (2009-10-31) in the areas of Ibrahimazi Babagi Hderi  and Louis, when the Mujahideen began launching armed attacks on their patrols on  foot to the enemy. With the attack enemy forces clashed with fighters and battle  lasted until about age. We have suffered losses killed and serious injury to the  enemy but not yet available accurate information. Adds the report, during the  battle one of the Mujahideen Ibrahimzo clashed with the British from a distance  very close to where in the last quote Banten Wireless Intelligence. According to  another report, severe battle took place directly with the British soldiers  throughout the day in the village of Shin of the Directorate of the club this  mandate, resulting in death and injury of seven British soldiers. Says that the  local mujahideen after they suffered losses above the enemy, the enemy shelled  the area with two missiles, aircraft (cruise 2), which resulted in killing two  militants and wounding another.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2009/10/31/tpw-rc-south-010310utc-nov-09/">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020030UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.ansarnet.info/showthread.php?s=8014a8c4739bb853c5c78c1474733471&amp;t=15588"> (L)arge losses inflicted in the ranks of the enemy in Kandahar 02/11/09</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yousuf 02/11/2009
Sunday afternoon 01-11-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with explosive devices blew up a joint patrol of the  invading and their puppet terrorists in Kohak area in Arghand Aab district of  Kandahar province, in the blast seven terrorists were killed and four were  wounded According to another report, Saturday 31-10-2009, battle took place  between the Mujahideen and NATO invading army terrorists in Pashmol area in Zari  district of Kandahar, however the enemy losses could not be confirmed. Saturday  morning 31-10-2009 at around 8 am local time, the Mujahideen ambushed a patrol  of the puppet army in Kotal paj area in Nesh district of Kandahar province, in  the ambush Mujahideen destroyed a Ranger vehicle of the enemy and killed or  wounded twenty-seven terrorists.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-2-11-2009.html">Killed and  injured eight soldiers near Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4LwhT">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At seven o'clock this morning (2009-11-02) Dawn Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  an explosive device in the enemy soldiers in the area of Shore Lamdan Department  Dammann near the city of Kandahar, killing and wounding ( 8 ) soldiers.  According to the report, the losses suffered by the above the enemy when they  were attempting to dismantle the explosive device on the road along to the  Kandahar airport, as they blew up the package. The blast killed (5) soldiers as  occupiers and the injury (3) others said of the dead officer, an expert mine  detection. It should be noted that six soldiers were killed by an explosion of  national security in the region itself.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-2-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  inflicted heavy losses a large enemy in Helmand province</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4LwtY">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they had inflicted  casualties on the enemy a large internal and occupied as a result of insurgent  attacks and improvised explosive devices in the departments of Sngen &lt;Sangin&gt;  and Nad Ali. News by Linker, in the ninth, but a little on the evening of  yesterday (2009-11-01) An explosion occurred on the very foot soldiers as  occupiers in the area of Louis Mande Department Nad Ali when they were on their  way to Nguethm security, resulting in the deaths of (2) and injury ( 3) soldiers  as occupiers others. In a similar vein, there was heavy battle at the second  session this afternoon (2009-11-02). British soldiers with the occupiers in the  area of uniform b Ibrahim Baba Ji near the city of Hkurjah. This battle was  brief and lasted nearly a quarter of an hour of the right of the occupied enemy  losses, but there was no precise information about the number of dead and  injured. In another independent report, was killed (7) soldiers as occupiers,  and wounded three (3) other near the point of security in the Sarwan Qala Snceti  Department Sngen the mandate itself, when the battle took place face to face  between the mujahideen and the occupation forces.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=402:3-vehicles-of-the-puppet-army-destroyed-in-helmand-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 vehicles of the puppet army destroyed in Helmand</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-2-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 02 November 2009 16:28 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Sunday evening 01-11-2009 at around 6 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol on the puppet army in Kandahar-Herat  high way near Grishk district headquarter in Helmand province, in the ambush  three enemy vehicles were destroyed and all the terrorists in them were killed  or wounded, the weapons of the killed terrorists were Mujahideen booty.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=400:4-enemy-military-vehicle-destroyed-and-atleast-20-invader-and-puppet-terrorists-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 enemy military vehicle destroyed and atleast 20 invader and puppet terrorists  killed in Helmand</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Monday, 02 November 2009 16:25 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday 31-10-2009, heavy battle took place between the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the invading armies and puppet army  terrorists in Khoshkabi shendak manda area near Lashkar gah city of Helmand  province, in the battle started when enemy patrol was attacked, in the battle  Mujahideen with an RPG destroyed an enemy Ranger vehicle, killed nine puppet and  four invading terrorists, also many were wounded. Three Mujahids were martyred  and two were wounded. According to another report, Saturday morning 31-10-2009  at around 9 am local time, the Mujahideen with a remote controlled landmine blew  up a tank of the NATO invaders in Sheen ghazak area in Marja district of Helmand  province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists in it were  killed.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22039514/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-020030UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.</p>​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040100UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-3-11-2009.html">Army destroyed  six cars of the enemy's military in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Mq0n">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Zabihollah / Mujahid
According to the details provided: Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed  in about ten o'clock in the morning (2009-11-03) armored tanks of the occupation  forces by landmines in separate incidents. The news item was in the blasts (6)  occupants were killed, where the bodies were taken after a full hour from the  place of the two incidents by the helicopter to their position, either Aldbaptin  destroyers to have removed "Mohamed said at the scene until noon. In another  independent report, destroyed two armored vehicles of the occupying forces at  about six o'clock yesterday evening by land mines near the center of the  Directorate of Khakrez the mandate itself, when soldiers were occupiers in a  routine patrol in the area, have been killed and wounded several soldiers in the  blasts, and between the dead soldier as well. In the context of a similar type  of car collided with a police Ranger client improvised explosive device in the  Largo Directorate itself, where it destroyed immediately, and received (4)  soldiers were killed on the spot, and wounded (3) other serious surgeries. In a  separate report last pitched battle with the enemy before noon today  (2009-11-03) In the Department Pashmul buttons <Zhari>, which lasted about two  hours, during which he targeted the mujahideen tanks of the occupation forces by  gun 82 billion meters <millimetres?>, and was Alrckbyn where soldiers were  killed. The source adds: During the battle was a massive explosion on the enemy  soldiers, killed (7) and Afghan soldiers as occupiers. Mujahideen says: After  incurring losses that the enemy forces retreated and withdrew from the region.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=411:killed-and-injured-8-nato-terrorists-while-trying-to-remove-a-landmine-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Killed and injured 8 NATO terrorists while trying to remove a landmine in  Kandahar</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 November 2009 17:20 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Monday morning 02-11-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device killed five NATO invader  terrorists and wounded three in Shor Andam Kotal area in Daman district of  Kandahar province. According to the report, the losses were suffered by the  enemy when they were attempting to dismantle the explosive device on the road  leading to Kandahar airport.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=414:enemy-supplies-convoy-ambush-kills-11-terrorists-destroyed-a-vehicle-and-three-supplies-trucks-in-helmand-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy supplies convoy ambush kills 11 terrorists, destroyed a vehicle and three  supplies trucks in Helmand</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-3-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 November 2009 17:24 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Monday night 02-11-2009 at around 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a supplies convoy of the American invading army  in Noorzai area in Garishk district of Helmand province. In this ambush, which  lasted about an hour the Mujahideen destroyed a Toyota Surf of the puppet army,  and three supplies trucks, killed eleven terrorists, their weapons and the rest  of their military equipment were Mujahideen's booty.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=407:mujahideen-inflicted-heavy-losses-on-the-enemies-in-helmand-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen inflicted heavy losses on the enemies in Helmand</a> (Official  English)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 03 November 2009 17:13 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Sunday evening 01-11-2009 at around 9 pm local time, the Mujahideen with an  improvised explosive devices blew up a foot patrol of the NATO invaders in Loy  Manda area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, resulting in the deaths of  two terrorists and wounding three. According to anther report, Monday afternoon  02-11-2009, heavy fighting took place between the Mujahideen and the British  invading terrorists in Baba Jee Ibrahimzai area near (sic.) According to anther  report, Monday 02-11-2009, face to face battle took place between the Mujahideen  and According to anther report, Monday midnight 02-11-2009 at around 3 am local  time, the Mujahideen killed and wounded a number of NATO terrorists in Dery area  in Sangeen district of Helmand province, the enemy were attack when they were  heading back to their base after conducting raids on innocent civilians homes.  NATO invading terrorists in Sarwan Qilla area in Sangeen district of Helmand  province, in this battle Mujahideen killed seven terrorists and wounded three,  also later in this battle Mujahideen detonated two landmines, which inflicted  more losses in the ranks of the enemy. Lashkar gah city of Helmand province.   This battle lasted nearly a quarter of an hour, but there was no precise  information about the number of dead and injured among the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-3-11-2009.html">Explosions in  Uruzgan, which left dead and wounded in the ranks of the occupiers</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Mqh2">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the mandate of Uruzgan, having inflicted  heavy losses among the occupation forces as a result of two explosions near the  center Trinkot state. Where a powerful explosion occurred at about ten o'clock  in the morning (2009-11-03) in the Koji Cooder Bmri Abad ناوه in that city on  foot patrol to the occupiers, killing (9) soldiers on the spot, and wounding (3)  other surgeries severe. In another independent report: At the eighth yesterday  morning killed (6) soldiers as occupiers and wounded a number of other surgeries  in a similar attack in Darwisano ناوه the city itself. According to the source:  of the dead officer as well. Me that  the enemy losses in Aloorah as he  prepares operations against the enemy by the Mujahideen in some departments of  the state.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22087191">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050120UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content - it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an  official one.</em>
<hr /> <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/04-11-09.htm"> Enemy vehicles destroyed and terrorists killed in Kandahar</a> (14th  headline)
<blockquote>Monday evening 02-11-2009 at around 6 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with landmines blew up two armored vehicles of the NATO  invaders in Karezak area in Maiwand district of Kandahar, the vehicles were  destroyed when the enemy terrorists were patrolling in the area, all the  terrorists in the vehicles were either killed or wounded. According to another  report, Monday evening 02-11-2009, the Mujahideen with an improvised explosive  device blew up a Ranger vehicle of the puppet police in Near Khakrez district  headquarter of Kandahar province, in the blast the vehicle was destroyed and  four terrorists in it were killed and three were wounded. According to another  report, Tuesday afternoon 03-11-2009, fighting took place between the Mujahideen  and the NATO invader army and their puppet army terrorists in Argho area in  Khakrez district of Kandahar province, in the fighting which lasted for two  hours Mujahideen killed seven enemy terrorists and damaged few enemy tanks.  Reported by Zabeehullah Mujahid</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=436:6-puppet-army-terrorists-killed-including-a-commander-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppet army terrorists killed including a commander in Helmand</a>  (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-4-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 November 2009 18:26 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

Wednesday morning 04-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed puppet army patrol in Wazir Manda  Nehr-e-Siraj area in Garishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush a  Ranger vehicle was destroyed, four terrorists were killed, and the commander was  wounded. According to another report, Wednesday morning 04-11-2009, a clash took  place between the Mujahideen and puppet army terrorists in a market in Gereshk  district, in this clash puppet commander along with one terrorist were killed  and three were wounded.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=433:mujahideen-killed-14-puppet-army-terrorists-in-nimroze&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen killed 14 puppet army terrorists in Nimroze</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-4-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 04 November 2009 18:24 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

Wednesday morning 04-11-2009 at around 6:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in separate attacks killed fourteen puppet army  terrorists in Zaranj city Nimroze province.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22135660">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060115UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-5-11-2009.html">Baba Ji  explosion kills five, injures British soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Onh1">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
There were reports of an explosion on the British soldiers in the infantry  opened at ten in the morning (2009-11-05) in an area of Baba Ji Hkurjah near  the center of the Helmand province, the explosion Mottagl (3) soldiers  Englishmen on the spot and injuring two others Bjrhat severe. Linker said the  report: with the blast took place in fierce conflicts with the enemy, and  thankfully there was no damage to the ranks of the Mujahideen. The enemy  suffered such losses in the time that the air force of the enemy's heavy  bombardment last night on the civilian population, killing ( 7 ) of unarmed  civilians, as Jnaizhm relocate people in the parade of protest to the  headquarters of the governor in that state, and demonstrated there, in the  presence of a number large Asahvin Afghans and foreigners.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-5-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  killed four occupiers in Sngen</a> <Sangin> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Onls">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Death of four soldiers as occupiers Englishmen in two separate explosions in the  Directorate of Sngen in Helmand. According to the Mujahideen in their report  from the region: an explosion in the eleventh hour of the morning (2009-11-05)  Angelez infantry soldiers while they were on their way in the Kamiti that CTED  had their positions after a search of people's homes. Killed in the blast, two  foreign soldiers were killed and two others were by severe. After this incident  an hour killed two others when Manliyn Fjwoa with the ambush of the Mujahideen  in the area of the bridge Jardh Directorate itself. Killed in the attack, two  soldiers, were killed and another soldier were by severe.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-5-11-2009.html">Dead and  wounded among the enemy in the ناوه </a>(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4OncK">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news Linker, killing five soldiers as occupiers and nine others  were injured in about the third hour of noon yesterday While the income of these  soldiers to a house booby-trapped by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the  Bagh region mooring Department ناوه in Helmand. Mujahideen said in their report:  After entering the direct and explosions occurred inside the house, and the  enemy suffered losses listed above it. Mujahideen after the blasts, an armed  attack on the enemy, resulting in more casualties among the enemy. Said of the  two officers were among the dead as well.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22179596/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-060115UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070130UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-6-11-2009.html">Inflicted  heavy casualties on the enemy attacks in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4PfoM">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Incurring the enemy foreign and domestic losses in the attacks and explosions in  the Nad Ali and Mderte Gereshk in Helmand. According to news Linker: battle took  place directly between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the common enemy  forces at about the sixth Morocco yesterday (2009-11-06). In the areas of Jah  Mirza Janger, lasted about an hour, killing and wounding (7) and Afghan soldiers  as occupiers. In another separate report, the first bombing of armored forces,  territory and then followed by a type of car hip to the Afghan soldiers by  improvised explosive devices in the OS Smitty River Gereshk in the Directorate  of the mandate itself, which resulted in two blasts that killed and wounded  soldiers and Afghan invaders. Contained in another report that the Mujahideen  attacked yesterday in the region and the Minister of Mande in the way of  Kandahar Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah> point security to the military customer direct  attack, which led to the liberation point security fully and one soldier was  captured alive and the others fled at the beginning of the attack scene. And  thankfully there was no damage to the ranks of the Mujahideen in the attack.</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/06-11-09.htm"> Mujahideen Inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy in Helmand</a> (7th  headline)
<blockquote>Thursday morning 05-11-2009 at around 6 am local time, fight took place between  the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and puppet army terrorists  in Cha mirza and Chanjir areas in Nad ali district of Helmand province, in the  fighting which continued for an hour, seven terrorists were killed or wounded.  According to another report, Thursday 05-11-2009, the Mujahideen using  improvised explosive devices, first blew up a patrol of the enemy and then an  enemy car in Nehr-e-siraj samiti area in Garishk district of Helmand province,  as a result of the two blasts many enemy terrorists were killed and wounded also  the vehicle was destroyed. According to another report, Thursday 05-11-2009, the  Mujahideen attacked puppet army check post in Wazir manda area in Garishk  district, which led to the destruction of the post, one terrorists was captured  while others managed to flee. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/06-11-09.htm"> Puppet police check post attacked in Nimroze</a> (18th headline)
<blockquote>Thursday morning 05-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  attacked a puppet police check post in Nimroze province, in the attack the post  building was damaged, four terrorists were killed and two were wounded, the  attack last for about an hour. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22236008/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-070130UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080015UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-7-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  killed the director of a jail in Kandahar</a></strong> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4PSky">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was killed in a surprise attack Kandahar prison  director named / Abdul Rahim Khan in the Gate area within the city of Lashkar  Port Kandahar. According to news Linker said the officer was killed when he was  four o'clock on the afternoon of yesterday (2009-11-06) on his way towards his  home, Fbaghth Two of the occupants of the colloquial firearms, killing him.  Majahdan and returned safely to their positions. At the news of another  independent targeted another officer, in a similar attack in the Eid prayer in  the city itself, and was killed instantly. In another development, the killing  of two Manliyn yesterday afternoon when a bomb exploded in the Department  Sncasar buttons mandate itself, were killed and two others were by severe.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-7-11-2009.html">Deaths and  casualties in the client in Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4PSpk">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details contained in about ten o'clock in the morning attacked  the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the puppet army soldiers in the Directorate  of Gereshk in Helmand, who were passengers in the car kind of hip. Say the  mujahideen in their report the sender: the armed attack carried out in the  Minister Mande os River, killing at least (9) soldiers on the spot, and sheep  Mujahideen weapons of dead soldiers and vehicles. Among the dead officers as  well. And thankfully there have been no casualties among the militants in the  attack, and still till filing of this report at noon the bodies of dead soldiers  remain on the road between Kandahar and Hkurjah <Laskhar Gah>. In the news of  another independent exploded at eight o'clock this morning a car to the puppet  army improvised explosive device in the Ikjal Directorate itself, in which, (6)  soldiers as occupiers were killed. Add news have been killed (5), while others  were meeting for the dead they exploded another device. In a report just arrived  at about two o'clock this afternoon a car from the hip type of puppet army in  the same area is also an explosive device, resulting in the destruction of the  car completely, and killed (4) soldiers who were on their way to Herat on the  spot.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site here.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082220UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14390"> 6 Canadian invading terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-8-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/can-tk-daman-voj-anti-imp-forum-082155utc-nov-09.pdf"> PDF version at non-terrorist web site</a>


> *(Official English)  Saturday night 07-11-2009 at around 9 pm local time,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew  up a tank of the Canadian invading army in Shor Andam area in Daman district of  Kandahar province, in the blast the enemy tank was destroyed and six terrorists  inside it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)An explosive device destroyed a tank of the  occupying forces near the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Fjahdo dawn of Islamic Emirate of an explosive device in the tank of the  occupying forces in the area of Daman Chorandam Department of Kandahar province.  According to local Mujahideen: carried out the attack at nine in the evening  yesterday (2009-11-07) on the road stretching between the city of Kandahar and  the Directorate of Buldak, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is  full, killing all on board's (6) Canadian soldiers. According to witnesses: the  losses suffered by the above-mentioned, when the enemy patrol was heading  towards the airport as it hit a mine planted.*



<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14386"> Destruction of the enemy tanks in Kandahar province</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-8-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday morning 07-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  ambushed a Ranger vehicle of the puppet army terrorists in Argho village area in  Khakrez district of Kandahar province, in the ambush the Mujahideen destroyed  the enemy vehicle and killed nine terrorists, including a commander. According  to another report, Saturday 07-11-2009, the Mujahideen blew up a tank of the  NATO invaders in Babar Sozan Yan area in Shah Wali Kot district Kandahar  province, the tank was blown up when the enemy convoy was en rout from Kandahar  to Uruzgan province, in the blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists  in it where killed including an Afghan interpreter. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/08-11-09.htm"> 14 invader and puppet terrorists blown up in Kandahar</a> (14th headline)
<blockquote><p>Saturday afternoon 07-11-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a foot patrol of the NATO invaders in  Sapir Wan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, in the blast five  terrorists were killed and seven were wounded. In another report, Saturday  afternoon 07-11-2009, the Mujahideen blew up a foot patrol of the puppet army  terrorists in Panjwai district, in the blast three terrorists were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14381"> Collision of a car for border security soldiers improvised explosive device in  Chorok</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4QnJc">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Car hit a Ranger for border security soldiers before noon today (2009-11-07)  improvised explosive device planted by the Directorate Chorok of Kandahar  province. News Linker says the explosion occurred while he was in such a routine  patrol in the area Srosahan. Car was destroyed in the blast, the enemy  completely, in which five soldiers including an officer were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14382"> Explosion caused great losses to the occupation forces near the Bnjuaii</a> (Panjwai) (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4QnFM">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Powerful explosion occurred on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the  hills near Sveroan Center Bnjuaii Directorate in Kandahar. Reports reaching  here: The blast occurred at about one o'clock this afternoon (2009-11-07),  killing (5) soldiers as occupiers, and wounding (7) other serious surgeries. In  the novel of the witnesses: the loss of the right of the enemy, while the foot  soldiers of these two security points between them, a mine planted Vastahedvo  highly explosive. Reportedly killed three soldiers of the puppet army, too, were  Ervqon occupiers.</p></blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-8-11-2009.html">Huge loss  for British troops in Helmand province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14392"> Official English</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/4Qnod">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) 9 British and puppet terrorists killed and wounded in Helmand

Sunday early morning 08-11-2009 at around 4 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device blew up a foot patrol of  the British invading terrorists in Khosh Hali village in Sarwam killa area in  Garishk district of Helmand province, in the blast two terrorists were killed  and two other were wounded. According to another report, Sunday morning  08-11-2009 at around 9 am local time, Mujahideen ambushed a foot patrol of the  puppet army terrorists in Lochak mili area near Baba jee Lashkar ga city,  resulting in the death of three terrorists and wounding two others. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=87b20a9c482027f3091a058281d879db&amp;t=14383"> (B)ritish tank blew up in Musa Qala, Helmand 7/11/09</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4QnyR">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At about one o'clock this afternoon (2009-11-07) armored tank blew up the  British forces hit a landmine in the mirage of the Directorate of Musa Qala in  Helmand. The explosion occurred while the tank was on its way towards the site  of immune, and hit a mine planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. In the  explosion destroyed the tank completely, leaving one (6) soldiers were killed on  the spot. Residents say: Then the enemy forces move Qtlahha about their status,  and the tank destroyer still remain at the scene so far Maghreb.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22291961/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-082220UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2009)

The Tailban Info-machine has issued a video claiming to show homicide bombers preparing for the April 2009 attack on government buildings in Kandahar City.  Cameo appearances on what appear to be news or stock footage includes General Vance:










...and what appear to be Canadian troops on patrol:









Spookiest imagery for me from the video:  the terrorists waving to the videographer before they drive into the attack:





Zip file of video (170 MB) downloadable from non-terrorist site here.

A bit more here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092345UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-9-11-2009.html">The  continuation of strike prisoners from a jail in Kandahar Eating</a> (Hunger  strike at Sarpoza prison) - (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Rhj0"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Shoot all the prisoners of a prison "Serpozh" year in the city of Kandahar to  eat since yesterday morning (2009-11-08) and still Mtousela such damage until  the morning of the day, and God willing, we bring you the details later.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-9-11-2009.html">Blasts Helmand  expected deaths and injuries among the British</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Rhcg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Explosions in the departments of Sngen (Sangin) and Gereshk in Helmand province,  expected deaths and injuries among the English troops. According to the report  interface, perform the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate before noon today  (2009-11-09) on two powerful explosions Angelez foot soldiers in the area of  "Syrian Curry" in the Sarwan Qala Department Sngen, killing (4) British soldiers  on the spot and injuring six others injured. At the news of another independent  destroyed armored vehicles to the Israeli occupation forces yesterday afternoon  by land mines in the region, "Oopaschk" Department Gereshk. That loss of the  right of the enemy armored vehicles while on a patrol mission in the region. The  killing all the soldiers who were on board the armored vehicles.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-9-11-2009.html">A car bombing  of the puppet army improvised explosive device in the Directorate of ناوه</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Rh8P">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device planted in a  car convoy Ranger army military client in the intersection area near the shops  Fazaluddin Khalch the status of the Directorate ناوه  in Helmand province.  According to the report, this resulted in a powerful bomb blast which took place  in about ten o'clock this morning (2009-11-09) for the destruction of the enemy  vehicle fully and six soldiers were killed there. Adds the report, after the  explosion was an armed attack on the rest of the convoy, which resulted in the  loss to the killing and injury of one volume to the enemy. Bean residents of the  region: the enemy blew up a convoy by the Mujahideen when they were heading to  the Directorate of Garmser Neighborhood Directorate, and was then an armed  attack on them.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22338443/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-092345UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102300UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-10-11-2009.html">Prisoners  under the central prison in Kandahar city to severe torture</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4S6aw">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>.... If you do not respond as well as prison officials do not seek human rights  associations in response to the demands of the prisoners, all you get to later  disastrous consequences are the responsibility of those actors....</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=497:6-nato-invading-terrorists-killed-and-a-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 NATO invading terrorists killed and a tank blown up in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 November 2009 17:48 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Tuesday morning 10-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with improvised explosive device blew up a tank of the  NATO invaders in Khisraw Abad area near Lashkarga city in Helmand province, in  the blast the tank was destroyed and six terrorists in it were killed, soon  after the blast the enemy convoy was ambushed, inflicting more losses in the  ranks of the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=486:british-invaders-patrols-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British Invaders patrols blown up in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 November 2009 05:04 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Monday afternoon 09-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  blew up a foot patrol of the British invading terrorists in Sori gul area near  Sarwan killa in Sangeen district of Helmand province, in the blasts four British  terrorists were killed and six were wounded. According to another report, Sunday  afternoon 08-11-2009, the Mujahideen destroyed a armored vehicle of the British  invaders in Opashak area in Gereshk district of Helmand province, the vehicle  was blown up when the enemy were patrolling, in the blast the vehicle was  destroyed and all terrorists in it were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=489:lanndmine-targets-invaders-tank-adjacent-to-lashkargh&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Lanndmine targets invaders' tank adjacent to Lashkargh</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 November 2009 15:44 By Qari Yosuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Nov 10 - In the late morning hours of November 10, an occupiers'  mine-resistant tank got blown up in an IED blast in Khisrowabad of Nawa  district, near about Lashkargah, capital of Helmand province. According to the  regional Mujahideen, the tank, meant to carry out an operation against  Mujahihideen, was targeted by a
landmine, burning down to ash and killing 5 foreign soldiers on the spot, while  the enemy came under attack right after the incident.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-10-11-2009.html">The bombing  of a U.S. tank improvised explosive device in the castle of New</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4S61u">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Exploded before noon yesterday (2009-11-09) tank of U.S. forces improvised  explosive device in the Directorate of Kanchin in Helmand. Officials said the  jihadists from the region: The accident occurred when the enemy tanks on the way  hovering position at the New Castle area that the Directorate, one of which hit  the explosive device planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. Scattered  enemy tank in the blast completely, and saw cut this morning at the scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-10-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  destroyed two Ranger in Cmzay</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4S646">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was destroyed yesterday (2009-11-09) my car for  the Army Ranger client in two separate State Department Cmzay Zabul. According  to news Linker targeted vehicles of the enemy all day yesterday with improvised  explosive devices in the "Dorahi" when they were on their way towards the center  of the Directorate. Five Ten soldiers were killed in the blasts occurred one  extreme noon and the other in the afternoon. Said of the two officers were among  the dead as well.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=490:district-khakshrod-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> District Khakshrod comes under attack</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-10-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 November 2009 15:47 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
NIMROZ, Nov 10 - The region Ghorghori situated in the in the Khashrod district  of the Nimroz province came under attack by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate.  The report says that the Mujahids have inflicted heavy losses the life and  property on the enemy, adding that there have been no further information about  the casualties of the foreign and Afghan guests staying in the region.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-tahlil-8-11-2009.html">Texas  guide to attack U.S. soldiers from the repulsion of the war!</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4S6me">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>.... The recent attack in a Texas military warns that if policy continued  occupation of the rulers of America like this, do not praise the table  occupation and the encroachment of the level of Afghanistan and Iraq, is only  natural to extend incidents and attacks similar to Texas to the rest of the  Pentagon and military centers of America, must be The people of conscience  reaction, and the fundamentalist insurgency!!</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22384456/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-102300UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120025UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-15-11-11-2009.html">Mine  explosion on foreign troops near the buttons</a> <Zhari> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SXfV">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22436388/Mine-explosion-on-foreign-troops-near-the-buttons-Zhari"> PDF of Arabic+Google English at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details provided, aimed at the occupiers infantry soldiers at the  second session of the midday (2009-11-11). Binfjarabbop devices planted by the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate while they were returning to their positions after  they searched in the "Baindh" near the center of Kandahar province, the  Directorate of buttons. IIt was reported in the blast, which was very machine by  remote control killed (5) Canadian soldiers and wounded (7) other serious  surgeries. News says Afghan soldiers were injured in the blast, clients who were  accompanied by the occupiers.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-13-11-11-2009.html">Heavy battle  continued throughout the day also in the Nad Ali</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SXMg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Continued since eight o'clock this morning (2009-11-11) heavy battle between the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the occupation forces in an area crusade for "Janger"  Bmdererp Nad Ali in Helmand. The fierce battle that took place, when the enemy  forces are making preparations for the joint operations against the Mujahideen  Exposure infantry soldiers to attack the mujahideen. Killed in the attack (3)  soldiers as occupiers and wounded a number of other Bjrhat severe. The officials  said the jihadists: the battle continues on the second day of the Bo with the  enemy in the region, a battle broke out yesterday with a similar enemy in this  region, where the enemy suffered losses of material and spiritual damage it. At  the news of another independent exploded tanks of the occupying forces  improvised explosive device at the edge of the tide "Shamlan," the directorate  itself, killing all on board were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-11-11-2009.html">Trinkot  explosion kills nine soldiers, foreigners</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SXQS">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
News by Linker, a powerful explosion at about eleven o'clock in the morning  (2009-11-11) soldiers on the Israeli occupation forces near the city of Trinkot,  the capital of Uruzgan, killing (9) foreign soldiers, were killed and two others  were by severe. It was reported that the enemy suffered losses when they wanted  to defuse a land mine planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the "de  Jbz" at a distance of three kilometers from the city of Trinkot, they exploded  the mine. Residents say: the severity of the explosion scattered the remains of  dead soldiers to a distance of thirty meters in the arena. Recalls that the two  officers were among the dead as well.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-11-11-2009.html">Killing and  causing serious injury to the enemy as a result martyrdom attack in the  Directorate of Shah Joy</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SWPg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Attacked one of the heroes of the Islamic emirate / Mullah Bilal, a resident of  Zabul province, martyrs in the attack around noon this afternoon (2009-11-11) on  a tank Asaker crusader forces occupied in front of the puppet army soldiers near  the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Shah Zabul. According to the  report, was this martyrdom attack by the type of car bomb attack on hip-Box tank  when the Crusaders were in the state out of the military based. This resulted in  the explosion destroyed two tanks (2) of the occupiers were killed (11) where a  soldier. Adds the report, resulting from severe explosion destroyed a car and  one of a kind of Army Ranger client also, and killed (4) where soldiers clients.  In other words, witnesses: suffered heavy losses at the puppet army soldiers  also a result of the attack and the enemy is trapped region and authorize one  approaching from the place of the operation.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-11-11-2009.html">Destruction  of the other two armored vehicles of the enemy improvised explosive device in  Zabul province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SWSG"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed two armored vehicles for soldiers of the occupying forces and the  client a result of explosions throughout the day in the departments of state  Noppear Cmlzo and Zabul. According to the report, it was one explosion at half  past ten this morning (2009-11-11) Ranger in a car belonging to the soldiers  point "Spenki" border Cmlzo Department, resulting in the destruction of the car  fully and six soldiers were killed by the inclusion of their leader. In the  context of a similar explosive device was detonated by another period of the  first explosion in a tank of the Crusader occupation forces in the region, "Karam  Khel" Department Noppear, when the enemy tank in the case of out of their  headquarters. This resulted in the explosion destroyed an enemy tank, killing  and injuring all those inside, where to transfer them to their positions and a  U.S. military helicopter arrived to the region, has been transferred to their  positions. It should be mentioned that yesterday afternoon destroyed three tanks  of the enemy's military joint as a result of explosions and armed attack in the  "castle lover" this Directorate.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-16-11-11-2009.html">An attack on  a Directorate Keshrod</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4SWWu">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news Linker was yesterday (2009-11-10). Center Directorate  Keshrod (Gurgure) state Nimroz to be attacked with heavy and light by the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. According to the paper landed a number of mortar  on the building of the Directorate, which led to the death of (3) soldiers and  wounding (2) other serious surgeries. As the enemy suffered heavy material  losses in this attack. It should be mentioned: Due to a malfunction in the  communications network in the region delayed the publication of this news today.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22437477/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-120025UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2009)

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-12-11-2009.html">Explosions in  the Buldak afflict and kill a dozen soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4TGWO">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=502:two-consecutive-explosions-in-boldack-district-12-soldiers-suffer-serious-casualties-and-injuries&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Official English</a>
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>Two consecutive explosions in Boldack district: 12 soldiers  suffer serious casualties and injuries</em>
Thursday, 12 November 2009 15:33 Qari Yusuf
BOLDAK, Nov 12 - in the morning of Nov 12, deadly losses were inflicted on the  border soldiers of Kabul administration as a result of two consecutive blasts,  in the vicinity kandak near the capital of the Boldak district. The Mujahideen  from the region report that the second explosion, detonated by command wire,  ensued as the soldiers were busy collecting in the vicinity of the site shortly  after the first blast had targeted a ranger's vehicle, pointing out that 9  soldiers were killed instantly including 2 officers, where as 3 soldiers were  terribly injured.</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Was killed and twelve soldiers from the border guards at eight o'clock this  morning (2009-11-12) from two explosions in a row in the "Kndk" near the center  of the Directorate Boldak of Kandahar province. According to the mujahideen from  the region: that the enemy suffered losses when the land mine exploded on their  vehicle type Ranger, and after the explosion, while the rest of the soldiers  gathered at the scene, there was an explosion another machine by remote control.  Murder (9) soldiers, including a commander on the spot, injured (3) more severe  in the blasts. The car was destroyed in the blast, the first fully.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-12-11-2009.html">Destroy  armored Israeli forces hit a landmine in buttons</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4TGUm">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=501:ground-emplaced-mine-targets-invaders-tank-in-zhari-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Official English</a>
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>Ground-emplaced mine targets invader's tank in Zhari  district</em>
Thursday, 12 November 2009 15:28 By Qari Yusuf
KANDAHAR, Nov 11 - In the early afternoon hours, an invaders' tank got blown  into pieces in a mine blast in the vicinity of Bashmol an area located in the  Zhari district of Kandahar province. Reportedly, the army patrol was passing by  a street in Charkocha when a mine exploded under one of the enemy's tanks. The  report says that tank smashed into pieces, leaving 5 foreign soldiers dead  including their translator, adding the the soldiers who were busy shifting the  dead came under attack by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, causing the enemy  further losses. </blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Hit in the second hour of the afternoon yesterday (2009-11-11) armored Israeli  forces hit a landmine in the region, "Pashmul" Department of Kandahar province,  two buttons. The news item blast occurred when an enemy patrol was passing  through the village "Jarchosh" Madrathm exploded a landmine. Scattered armored  vehicle in the powerful explosion, killing all on board were killed to's (5)  soldiers, including their Afghan interpreter. Add news Mujahideen attacked with  heavy weapons to those soldiers who were transporting the dead bodies from the  scene, which led to the occurrence of further losses in the ranks of the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-12-11-2009.html">Targeting  military vehicles of puppet army improvised explosive device in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4THhj">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed in all day on military vehicles for the army improvised explosive  devices in the client departments of Bnjuaii &lt;Panjwai&gt; and Arghandab in Kandahar.  Was reported: targeted at ninth this morning (2009-11-12) Army Ranger car client  improvised explosive device in the "Nakean" Directorate of Arghandab, when their  patrol was patrolling the military in the region. Car was destroyed in the  blast, the enemy completely, in which (4) soldiers on the spot, and wounded (3)  other serious surgeries. In another separate report in the third hour of the  afternoon, destroyed an armored military client a landmine in the area of "Sah  detract" at the end of the market Bnjuaii Directorate, which was all on board  were killed's (7) soldiers, including their leader.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-12-11-2009.html">Heavy losses  in the ranks of infidels result of attacks in Helmand province</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4THnF">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Infidel enemy suffered heavy losses throughout the day as a result of attacks  and explosions in the departments of: Sngen and Nadeli and ? ? ? in Helmand.  According to reports, the hyphen: an explosion in the second hour and a half  this afternoon (2009-11-12). On a foot patrol of  the English forces in the  area of the infidel "Jchli" Bsaruan castle in the Directorate Sngen <Sangin>,  resulting in the death of (3) British soldiers and wounded two others were by  severe. At the news of another independent, heavy battle broke out at four  o'clock this afternoon between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the enemy  forces involved, resulting in death (5) soldiers and wounding a number of other  surgeries severe. Thus, the battle took place this afternoon with the occupation  forces, where he was at the end of one of the Mujahideen. In a similar context  targeted at the second session of the afternoon yesterday the tank to the  Crusader occupation forces improvised explosive device in the "Bag strap"  Directorate of the club that mandate, when the enemy convoy on its way to the  Directorate of Garmser the mandate itself. The enemy tanks were destroyed  completely, killing all on board were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-12-11-2009.html">Explosions in  the Gereshk kill and inflict seven British soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/4TH0f">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Was killed and seven wounded British soldiers from two explosions in the  Directorate of Gereshk. An explosion occurred at ten o'clock in the morning  (2009-11-12) on a foot patrol of British soldiers in the "Zembli" Department  Gereshk, resulting in the deaths of (2) two soldiers and wounding another  soldier were by severe. The explosion took place yesterday in the "Mirmendab" in  the same Department on those British soldiers who were trying to Champions Mafol  a landmine planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, was killed in the blast  and two others wounded Bjrhat. At the news of another independent Oderm  Mujahideen in around noon of Wednesday night fire in a police car Ranger in the  market town of Gereshk. Contained in the report, the police car was leaving the  place as a result opposed Technician Vaderm Mujahideen fire. Recall that the  market will be the Directorate and the surrounding areas under the full control  of the Mujahideen by the night, and the police directorate by night Hiljwn to  the Center for British forces near the Directorate. And stayed on the burning  wreckage of the car market, also in the Directorate.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-12-11-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of U.S. forces in Chinki</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4TH2Q">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate blew two tanks of U.S. forces at the end of the  village, "we will have" the mandate of the Directorate Shenqui Zabul, by IEDs.  In The News hyphen: consecutive blasts occurred yesterday afternoon  (2009-11-11). On a military patrol to those forces, killing (8) soldiers of the  enemy on the spot. Within the dead soldiers said an American soldier, too.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-13-12-11-2009.html">Attacks  Nimroz expected casualties in the ranks of the enemy</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4THru">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked high-profile attacks on soldiers in the  departments of the client and Keshrod Jarburjk state Nimroz. Was last night  (2009-11-12) attack on a security subject to the soldiers in the "Kourki"  Department Keshrod that mandate, resulting in inflicted heavy casualties on  building security point also destroyed a vehicle of the type of Ranger was  parked there. Have been killed in this attack (3) soldiers were killed and (2)  other surgeries. In a similar vein Mujahideen fired mortar Hawan at about ten  o'clock midnight on a security to the Afghan soldiers in the "Pest good"  directorate itself, killing (4) where the soldiers. At the news of another  independent Mujahideen attacked with heavy weapons and light on the status of  the enemy in the area Jaoni near the headquarters of the Directorate Jarburjk  that mandate. Add it after owner managed to resist the soldiers fled the center,  and the dawn of the Mujahideen by the Center through bombs. And thankfully there  was no damage to the mujahideen in these attacks.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22487764/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-122240UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140230UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-13-11-2009.html">Kandahar  explosions left dead and wounded in the ranks of the occupiers</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4UC0M">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/13-11-09.htm"> Official English</a> (second headline)
<blockquote>(Official English)  <em>5 NATO invaders tanks and a foot patrol blown up in  Kandahar </em>
Friday morning 13-11-2009 at around 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol  of the NATO invading terrorists in Sang-e-sar area in Zari district of Kandahar  province, in the blast four terrorists were killed and three were wounded.  According to another report, Thursday afternoon 12-11-2009 at around 5 pm local  time, Mujahideen blew up a tank of the NATO invaders in Sanzari area in Zari  district of Kandahar province. In the blast the tank was destroyed and all  terrorists in it were killed. According to another report, Thursday 12-11-2009,  a face to face battle took place between the Mujahideen and NATO invading  terrorists in Argho area in Khakrez district of Kandahar province, the battle  which last all day started when the Mujahideen attack the invaders as they were  making preparations for operations against the Mujahideen in the region, in the  battle four enemy tanks were blown up with remote controlled landmines, however  the number of terrorists killed and wounded could not be confirmed. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the details of the occurrence of a massive explosion at around  eight o'clock this morning (2009-11-13) local time on foot patrol forces in the  "hills Sncasar" buttons (Zhari) Department of Kandahar province, killing (4)  soldiers as occupiers and wounding (3) other surgeries severe. Thus Anfjrlgm  ground at five yesterday afternoon on a tank of the occupation forces in the  region, "Snzeri" directorate itself on the Kandahar Herat. The tank was  destroyed in the blast completely, killing all on board. In another independent  news broke out on the day before yesterday the battle face to face with the  soldiers in the crusades, "Largo" Department Jacziz state itself, have been  destroyed (4) tanks of the enemy by IEDs. Used in this battle, heavy and light  weapons, as well as material losses occurred in the dead and wounded among the  enemy. Mujahideen says the region: The battle lasted all day and was the cause  of conflicts is the enemy's preparations for operations against militants in the  region, came under pre-emptive attack by the Mujahideen. At the end of the  battle, three Mujahideen Bhrahat.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-13-11-2009.html">Edit a  six-point security to the enemy in the Directorate of Sngen</a> <Sangin>  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4UBVP">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a checkpoint security police, "Shah Karez"  Malmend Department Sngen district in Helmand. According to the report, carried  out the attack at the tenth night (2009-11-13) and continued until the twelfth,  which resulted in the removal (6) security points and all managed to escape the  police headquarters at the beginning of the attack. Adds the report, that he  suffered material losses and Rahip the enemy during the attack but did not have  the broad Maolomat minutes on the amount of losses. The sheep Mujahideen weapons  and equipment remaining at the end of the enemy attack.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-13-11-2009.html">Ten soldiers  were killed in Jkhansor</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4UBXL">Google English translation</a> - Official English  (eighth headline)
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>10 puppet army terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in  an ambush in Nimroze</em>
Thursday morning 12-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol of the puppet terrorists in  Halili area in Cha Khansor district of Nimroze province, in the ambush an hour  battle took place, during which the Mujahideen destroyed an enemy Ranger vehicle  and killed ten terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English)  Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Ten soldiers were killed yesterday afternoon (2009-11-12) result of an armed  attack in the region, "Halili" State Department Jkhansor Nimroz. According to  news carried out the attack by an ambush, resulting in the destruction of the  enemy Ranger car completely. Add this story with the attack, severe battle  ensued with the enemy continued for nearly an hour, and as a result of war  conditions to leave their car mujahideen-type Ndcros in the arena he seized by  the enemy. Praise the Mujahideen did not suffer casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22533757/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-140230UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142105UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=533:mujahideen-destroyed-4-vehicles-of-the-enemy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen Destroyed 4 vehicles of the enemy in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-14-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 November 2009 16:06 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Saturday morning 14-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a  patrolling Ranger vehicle of the puppet army in Zawando haidira area in Arghand  Aab district of Kandahar province, in the blast the enemy vehicle was destroyed,  two terrorists were killed and three were wounded. According to another report:  Friday 13-11-2009, the Mujahideen ambushed a convoy of the enemy in  Khak-e-Shopan area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, which resulted in  the burning an enemy truck, and two other vehicles.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=529:2-nato-invading-terrorist-killed-and-3-wounded-in-trying-to-defuse-a-landmine-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 NATO invading terrorist killed and 3 wounded in trying to defuse a landmine in  Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-14-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 November 2009 16:00 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Friday morning 13-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, two NATO invaders were  killed and three more were wounded when they were trying to defuse a landmine  which was planted by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in  Sanzari area in Zari district of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-13-13-11-2009.html">Killing of a  leader in the "Best Qolh"</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4V2in">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Linker said the report was killed yesterday (2009-11-12) local leader of the  puppet administration did not mention his name in the "Castle Best" from Hkurjah  (Lashkar Gah) near the capital of Helmand province, when his car collided with  type Krosen improvised explosive device planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate. News adds killed along with the said commander, who was responsible for  the delivery of security convoys to the centers of American forces, killing four  soldiers from his bodyguards. In other urgent news: At a foreign soldier and  wounded another Bjrhat at about nine o'clock this morning (2009-11-13) Lehmann,  while they were out of their base in the region, "Janger" forthcoming from  Hkurjah, they slammed the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-14-11-2009.html">Killing and  wounding seven policemen in Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4V2rh">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
An explosion at about three o'clock on the afternoon of yesterday (13-11-2009)  Ranger on a car to the police in the area, "Malgir" near the center of the  Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand. According to the paper: in the explosion  destroyed the car in full, which was (4) policemen were killed, and wounded  three others, including their leader. Me that the enemy losses while they were  on their way to their point security hit the car hit a landmine.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-14-11-2009.html">Garmser  explosion kills four soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4V2zl">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the news Linker, was killed (4) soldiers were killed and (3) other  clients of the Department, yesterday (2009-11-13). When their car exploded type  of improvised explosive device Ranger Mzorap before in the region, "Barani  Cooder" Department Garmser in Helmand. News adds: This explosion, which occurred  at the fourth yesterday afternoon, resulting in the destruction of the enemy  vehicles, too, and remained wreckage at the scene until Saturday.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-13-11-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of the occupation forces near the Trinkot</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/4V29Y">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/14-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (9th headline)
<blockquote>(Official English) <em>The destruction of two tanks of the NATO invading forces  Uruzgan</em>
Friday afternoon 13-11-2009 at around 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive devices blew up a tank of the  NATO invaders in Mari Abad area in Tareen Kot city in Uruzgan province, in the  blast the tank was destroyed and all the terrorists in it were killed. According  to another report: Friday afternoon 13-11-2009 at around 5 pm local time, the  Mujahideen with remote controlled landmine destroyed a tank of the NATO invaders  in Sar-e-Nurghab area in Tareen Kot city district of Uruzgan province, resulting  in the death of all the terrorists who were in the tank. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<blockquote>(Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed tanks of the Crusader forces in the explosion of two explosive devices  planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the near center of Trinkot  mandate Uruzgan. According to the news Linker first blast took place at four  o'clock this afternoon (2009-11-13) Marie-Abad region in that city in the tank  to the center target the enemy, was on board from the occupiers. In another  independent report: an hour after the first explosion targeted another tank of  the Journal of the enemy in a similar explosion in the "Srmargab" in that state,  was completely destroyed, and all those on board. In the novel of the people:  the transfer of the bodies of the enemy killed in the blasts by military  helicopters to their positions, but Aldbaptin destroyers stayed until late in</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22557427/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-142105UTC-Nov-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152245UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=535:2-minoin-army-vehicles-destroyed-in-panjwaii-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 Minoin Army vehicles destroyed in Panjwaii district</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-15-14-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 November 2009 16:05 Qari Yusuf
KANDAHAR, Nov. 15 - Two ranger's vehicles of the minion army on the way to their  out post, got blown up in an IED blast near about the main bazaar of Panjwaii  district in the Kandahar province, causing deadly losses to the enemy. As per  report the enemy came under simultaneous attack by the Mujahids, killing 9  soldiers as well as 3 injured. The Mujahideen suffered no losses over the  engagement that lasted 30 minutes.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=13cdd37bad4aaa9dd66e6e21f7f11da4&amp;t=14559"> 2 Invaders supplies trucks destroyed in an ambush in Helmand</a> (Arabic + official English version)
<blockquote>Saturday night 14-11-2009 at around 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a invaders supplies convoy on Kandahar-Herat  high way near Garishk district of headquarter of Helmand province, in the ambush  two enemy supplies trucks were destroyed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-14-11-2009.html">Again  infidel enemy suffered heavy losses in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4VKTL">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, that they  inflicted on all day today (2009-11-14) infidel enemy heavy losses in the  departments: Sngen, Musa Qala, and a club on, and Kjki in Helmand. The news  item: hit an armored car of the occupying forces improvised explosive device at  five o'clock in the morning, "Loy Karez" Directorate of Musa Qala, which was (6)  Alloj soldiers were killed. In another independent report: targeted carriers of  foreign forces hit a landmine yesterday in the area (not to Kjki) Department  Kjki, when enemy forces are preparations for an attack on militants in the  region.  According to a separate report last continued throughout the day  and today's battle face to face between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and  English occupation forces and their agents of Afghans in the region, "Zrgon  holistic" directorate Nad Ali. News adds during the battle, a huge explosion on  the enemy forces as well, which resulted in the death (5) and wounding (3)  soldiers Angelez (English?). In a similar vein at about the ninth hour local  time fought a battle with British forces in the region, "Kowicki" B Babagi  Hkurjah from near the state capital, killing two soldiers and wounded British  soldiers were by one severe. As reported by the mujahideen from the region: At  approximately nine o'clock on Sunday morning, two foreign soldiers were killed  and three other surgeries in the "Jchli" b Sarwan Qala Sngen Department, when he  came their soldiers for operations against militants in the region Exposure  infantry soldiers to attack by the Mujahideen. In this attack, which lasted  about an hour does not count casualties among the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-12-14-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  captured four soldiers in Jnarto</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4VKOr">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
In the armed attack carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the puppet  army patrol in the ten o'clock this morning (2009-11-14) in the "Cash Dorrah"  Jnarto mandate of the Directorate of Uruzgan, killing two soldiers and captured  four others. The Mujahideen weapons of the dead sheep and the rest of their  equipment of military prisoners, and transferred prisoners to a safe place and  will be issued Shura leadership of this state decision on their fate.</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/15-11-09.htm"> 13 puppet army terrorists killed and 2 vehicles blown up in Zabul</a> (4th  headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 14-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with improvised explosive devices blew up two  vehicles of the puppet army terrorists in Zabul province, in the blast both  enemy vehicles were destroyed and thirteen terrorists were killed. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22584527/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-152245UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170030UTC Nov 09*

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

4 military vehicles of the invaders destroyed in Kandahar (Arabic + official English version) - PDF version at non-terrorist site - Alternate English version (4th headline)


> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with improvised explosive devices destroyed four military vehicles of the invading forces in separate operations in Kandahar province. According to another report, *Monday afternoon 16-11-2009 at around 2 pm local time, a tank of the Canadian invading terrorists was destroyed and all the terrorists in it were killed in Shah Agah Dorahi area in Zari district of Kandahar province.* According to another report, Sunday 15-11-2009, one armored vehicle of the British invading terrorists was destroyed and all the terrorists in it were killed in Safazo and Obo area Maiwand district of Kandahar province. According to another report, Monday morning 16-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, a landmine detecting vehicle was destroyed in Nakhooni area in Panjwahi district of Kandahar province, moments later Mujahideen destroyed another armored vehicle of the enemy, resulting in the death of all the terrorists including their Afghan interpreter. According to another report, Sunday afternoon 15-11-2009, the Mujahideen killed a member of the puppet intelligence Atta Mohammad at the shop in Hazrat Jee Baba area in Kandahar city. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



American invading terrorists burned a large number of shops in Kandahar (12th headline)


> Sunday evening 15-11-2009, a larger number of American invading terrorists burned a larger number of shops in a popular market in Talokan area in Panjwahi district of Kandahar province, resulting in the martyring of one civilians and wounding three, later the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked the enemy, resulting in the enemy fleeing from the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



Mujahideen killed 12 puppet police terrorists in an attack on the enemy check post in Kandahar (Arabic + official English version)


> Monday midnight 16-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attack puppet police check post in Sar Shaheen area in Arghand Aab district of Kandahar province, in the attack twelve terrorists were killed and few more were wounded, among the killed was the commander of the post as well, ten Kalashnikov, rocket-propelled grenades, and other ammunition were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



Heavy losses the occupying forces and the client in Helmand province (13th headline)


> Sunday afternoon 15-11-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an explosive device destroyed a vehicle of the puppet army and killed four terrorists in Yakh Chal area in Garishk district of Helmand province. According to another report, Sunday 15-11-2009, the Mujahideen with an explosive device blew up a foot patrol of the British invading terrorists in Da Adam area in Garishk district of Helmand province, which led to the death of two British terrorists and wounding one. According to another report, Sunday morning 15-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, fighting took place between the Mujahideen and the NATO invading terrorists in Cha Mirza area Nad Ali district of Helmand province, in the fighting which lasted for about two hours, four terrorists were killed and five were wounded, also one Mujahid was wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



17 puppet army terrorists killed an 3 vehicle destroyed in an ambush in Zabul (last headline)


> Saturday morning 14-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of the puppet army in Pushy Band area in Shinkay district of Zabul province, in the ambush three enemy Ranger vehicles were destroyed and seventeen terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



The destruction of puppet army vehicle also kills 6 terrorists in Zabul (Arabic + official English version)


> Sunday morning 15-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an improvised explosive device destroyed a patrolling armored vehicle of the puppet army and killed six terrorists in Kala Khail village area in Shah Joy district of Zabul province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site here.​


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180020UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">19 invader and puppet terrorists killed and 3  military vehicles blown up in Kandahar</a> (first headline) - Arabic  versions of account <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-17-11-2009.html"> here</a> and <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-17-11-2009.html">here</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday afternoon 17-11-2009 at around 1:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a Ranger vehicle of the  puppet army in Karz area in Kandahar city, resulting in the death of eight  terrorists. According to another report, Tuesday morning 17-11-2009 at around 10  am local time, the Mujahideen with an IED destroyed a vehicle of the puppet army  in Killa Shah Mir area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, resulting in  the death of six terrorists. According to another report, Tuesday morning  17-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, the Mujahideen with an IED destroyed a  tank of the NATO invaders in Kashki Nakhawad area of Maiwand district Kandahar  province, resulting in the death of five terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Heavy fighting continued between the  Mujahideen and invaders and puppet terrorists in Kandahar</a> (second  headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-17-11-2009.html">Arabic  version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday 17-11-2009 a three hours battle took place between the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the invader and puppet terrorists in Sangali  area in Shah Wali Kot district of Kandahar province. The battle started when the  enemy were trying to launch an attack on the Mujahideen, during this battle  thirteen enemy terrorists were killed, many were wounded, and the enemy was  force to flee from the area, four motorcycles were Mujahideen's booty, also one  Mujahid was martyred and two were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-16-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  killed a dozen soldiers in the Arghandab</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Xvps">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked after midnight yesterday (2009-11-16) on  a security police in the region, "Srchaien" Directorate of Arghandab in Kandahar.  According to the news Linker in this armed attack was (12) soldiers were killed  immediately, and two to ten sheep Mujahideen Klashenkova, rocket-propelled  grenades, Pekka Rachac, and Dhishkh and a motorcycle. Among the dead commander  point as well. And thankfully there was no damage to the ranks of the Mujahideen,  and set fire to a building point security.</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Explosion destroyed minesweeper of the  invaders in Kandahar</a> (fourth headline)
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 17-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a minesweeper in Zawando Hadira  area in Arghand Aab district of Kandahar province. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Heavy battle continues in Helmand</a> (third  headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-17-11-2009.html">Arabic  version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday 17-11-2009, heavy battle broke out between the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan and the NATO invading terrorists in Rabbat area in Desho  district of Helmand province, resulting in human as well as material losses in  the ranks of the enemy. According to the report, three of civilians were  martyred by the enemy and wounded others. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Puppet army terrorists vehicle blown up killing  3 and wounding 3 in Helmand</a> (fifth headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-17-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 17-11-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a Toyota Surf of the puppet army  terrorists in Yakh Chal area in Garishk district of Helmand province, in the  blast the vehicle was destroyed, three terrorists were killed and three were  wounded. Among the killed was their commander. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Destroyed a tank of the British invading army in  Helmand</a> (sixth headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-17-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday morning 17-11-2009 at around 4 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a tank of the British invaders in Dana area in  Nawzad district of Helmand province, the enemy tank was blown up when the  invaders and their puppets were searched civilians homes, in the blast the tank  was destroyed and all the terrorists onboard were killed. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">5 British invading terrorists killed and wounded  in a blast, American invaders raid civilians homes in Helmand</a> (tenth  headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-17-11-2009.html">Arabic  version</a>
<blockquote>Monday afternoon 16-11-2009 at around 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a unit of the British invading  terrorists in Lochak near Baba Jee area in Lashkar Gah city in Helmand province,  in the blast five British terrorists were killed or wounded. According to  another report, Tuesday midnight 16-11-2009 at around 1 am local time, the  invading American terrorists raided people's homes in a village in Sangeen  district of Helmand province, the terrorists wounded six civilians and arrested  five. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">11 British invading terrorists killed in attacks  in Helmand</a> (fifteenth headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-15-16-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday 16-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in two  explosions in Majeed Chawk area in Sangeen district of Helmand province killing  three British invading terrorists and wounded four. According to another report,  Sunday afternoon 15-11-2009 at around 1 pm local time, the Mujahideen ambushed a  foot patrol of the British invading terrorists in Char Dara area in Sangeen  district of Helmand province, killing four terrorists and wounded one. According  to another report, Monday afternoon 16-11-2009 at around 4 pm local time, a  battle took place between the Mujahideen and the British invading terrorists in  Zarghoon village area in Sangeen district of Helmand province, in the fighting  Mujahideen killed four terrorists and wounded a few. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://is.gd/4XuQQ">Launch missiles at the enemy in Nimroze</a> (sixteenth headline) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-17-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Monday night 16-11-2009 at around 10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan fired several rockets at puppet army base Ganj area  Zaranj city in Nimroze province, the rockets caused damages to the base. Adds  the report, a Ranger vehicle was also destroyed during this attack. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-16-11-2009.html">Commander's  vehicle, an improvised bomb exploded on the road Delaram Nimroz</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Xvui">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
A car to a local commander / Obaidullah confounded yesterday afternoon  (2009-11-15) by an explosive device was remotely controlled by the Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate along the road Delaram Nimroz. The accident occurred while a  convoy of cars cross the commander said "Kutlk" Department Delaram in the state  of Farah, exploded his car bomb. The car was destroyed in the blast, the leader  in full, the target was hit by severe surgeries, and he died (5) soldiers of his  bodyguards were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22679818/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-180020UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190015UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-18-11-2009.html">Sign  explosions killed and wounded among the British in the Meond</a> (Maywand)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Ynmd">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Collided with a tank-track of the occupying forces at about eight o'clock in the  evening yesterday (2009-11-17). Improvised explosive device in the "Tel Klnjh"  Meond province of Kandahar province, resulting in the outright destruction and  the fate of soldiers dead and wounded. Enemy suffered the loss while they were  in a routine patrol in the area. In another independent report: Starting a bomb  exploded on a tank of the occupying forces in the region, "Sheikh Abad" in this  province yesterday afternoon, the soldiers were inspired by the occupiers  transporting the dead and injured to the tank exploded a bomb on them again.  According to the source: in the successive blasts occurred in the dead and  wounded among the enemy, but we could not AADC number.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-18-11-2009.html">Further  losses of the enemy in Helmand province</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Yn8g">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reported from Helmand province: American enemy  foreign and domestic losses as a result of further explosions in the provinces:  Musa Qala, and Sngen, and Nad Ali, and Gereshk. Targeted a tank of the Crusader  occupation forces in about one o'clock in the evening yesterday (2009-11-18).  Improvised explosive device in the "Saul" to boycott the club, when she tried to  get out of her point, security, and killing all on board of the soldiers.  Against armored forces in the occupied about ten o'clock yesterday morning when  she was in the task of a routine patrol in the area of "de false" Province of  Musa Qala. Armored destroyed in the blast, killing all on board of the soldiers.  A battle ensued directly in the afternoon with the crusader forces in the  village, "Khushal" the same province, killing one soldier and wounding two  crusaders. At about eleven o'clock in the morning ( 2009-11-18 ) received (3)  soldiers Englishmen were killed and injured (4) other serious surgeries from two  explosions in a row in the "Carry Boucetta" near the market district Sngen. A  powerful explosion occurred at about eleven o'clock this morning, also on foot  patrol of the puppet army soldiers in the "Ikjal" Gereshk Province, when they  were surveying the small bridges along the route of Kandahar, Herat. Killed (3)  Afghan soldiers in the blast on the spot and wounded two other Bjrhat. Collided  with an armored car for the English forces in the hour of midday improvised  explosive device in the "Zampeli" in the province itself, resulting in the  destruction of the tank completely, and killed Jima on board of the soldiers of  the Crusaders. It should be mentioned, suffered losses on the enemy before that  in the provinces of Nawzad and Gereshk, has been published this morning.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-18-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  destroyed another tank of the enemy occupier Nawzad</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/4Yncw">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed tanks of the occupying forces at about seven o'clock this morning  (2009-11-18). When a bomb exploded in the province of Helmand Province Nawzad  According to the mujahideen from the region: The deadly explosion occurred on a  tank when the occupiers are the enemy preparations for operations against the  Mujahideen in an area controlled by "Danny" in this province. Enemy tanks  destroyed in the blast are fully met (5) soldiers as occupiers were on board  immediately. Recall that yesterday destroyed a tank to the occupying forces in  the same manner in the same area. In separate news, U.S. forces raided last  night occupied the homes of people in the market, "the intersection of Crow"  Department Marjp in the same province, resulting in the death of two civilians,  including guard the market, and the other shop owner in the market, Astahbua  four other innocent people with them to their positions prisoner.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-18-11-2009.html">Ranger  destroyed a car near the enemy of Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4YmYe">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed a vehicle of the type of the Ranger puppet army in an attack by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in an area for "Norzu" near Gereshk district of  Helmand province. According to the mujahideen from the region: this was the  armed attack at about eight o'clock in the evening but a little bit yesterday  (2009-11-17) when their convoy was moving from the province of Herat towards  Kandahar province. According to the paper: At (3) soldiers were killed and (2)  other serious surgeries, and sheep Mujahideen weapons Alguetyly soldiers and the  rest of their equipment security. In a report, another independent: broke out  yesterday afternoon battle between soldiers and police Alehic client proxy in a  market in that province, killing a policeman and injuries to two other  surgeries, said that the officer slain security guard commander of the province  called / Abdul Alrarq.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22736117/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-190015UTC-Nov-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192350UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-19-11-2009.html">Panjwayj  explosion destroyed a tank of the Canadian Forces</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4ZbmU">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22779475/Panjwayj-explosion-destroyed-a-tank-of-the-Canadian-Forces"> PDF of Arabic and Google English versions at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the news Linker: a tank collided with the Canadian Forces occupied  an improvised explosive device at about the third hour of noon yesterday  (2009-11-18). Killing all the soldiers who were on board were killed. Mujahideen  from the region said the enemy suffered such a loss when they were on a mission  patrol near the Mount "Khyeeri" Panjwayj Department of Kandahar province.  Witnesses say parents: After the explosions the dead soldiers were transferred  by helicopter to their position, either the wreckage of the tank remained until  the end of the day at the scene. In another separate report at about one little  from yesterday afternoon also Mujahideen attacked a vehicle of the Afghan  soldiers in the "Zonde Hderh" Arghandab Directorate of the mandate itself, which  killed one soldier and wounding two others were by severe.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-19-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  commander were killed and three soldiers in the Buldak</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4Zbmz">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed a local commander named / Najib, and three  soldiers of his guards in an area for "Hiroobo" Buldak Province, State of  Kandahar. According to information received: the American enemy, etc. Sarah  patrol car when I came with the Mujahideen in an ambush at the third Zariom  yesterday (2009-11-18). In this armed attack destroyed the car and also full of  sheep Mujahideen weapons of the dead and their equipment security. And  thankfully there have been no casualties in the ranks of the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-19-11-2009.html">Target tank  of English forces improvised explosive device in Musa Qala</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/4ZbrV">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate targeted at around nine in the evening yesterday  (2009-11-18). Tank of English forces occupied an improvised explosive device in  the village of "Nebo" near the market district of Musa Qala in Helmand, when the  tank in the case of exit from their point of security. According to the news  Linker: destroyed in the blast, the tank is full, the killing Jima from the  inside of the British soldiers, and military helicopters arrived to evacuate the  dead to their positions, notably, among the dead officer as well. In another  separate report at about eight o'clock this morning a car crashed into a kind of  hip to the puppet army improvised explosive device, in the Province Ikjal  Gereshk the mandate itself, which was on its way towards the city of Kandahar,  the explosion of the car and was cut by (4) soldiers were killed customers. In a  similar vein, collided with an armored foreign forces in around noon of  yesterday afternoon an explosive device in the "Srkhaddoz Dorahi" province's Nad  Ali this state, killing all on board were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-10-19-11-2009.html">Violent  attacks on the enemy in the Directorate of Trinkot</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/4Zbua">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked high-profile attacks throughout the day  soldiers of the occupying forces and the client near the city center Trinkot  mandate Uruzgan. According to the report, detonated an explosive device planted  on a foot patrol of the occupiers at three o'clock this afternoon (2009-11-19)  in the village, "Hashim Khan," Bnaoh Darwisan near the city of Trinkot status  and the mandate of Uruzgan, killing three soldiers as occupiers and a number of  others injured. Adds the report, immediately after the explosion was an armed  attack on the rest of the enemy soldiers, where losses suffered death and injury  was overstated them. According to another report, the Mujahideen blew up two  cars of the type of Army Ranger client improvised explosive device planted in  almost five o'clock this afternoon in the "Niyazo" in the same city. Blasts  resulted in the destruction of both vehicles to the enemy completely and five  soldiers were killed by the inclusion of their leader.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-19-11-2009.html">Martyrdom  attack in the Shah Joy harvested twenty-two ranking</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/4Zbxv">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news from the province of Zabul, do one of the heroes of the  Islamic emirate / Mohammad Hashim martyrdom attack in about eleven o'clock in  the morning (2009-11-19). Within the Center for Romanian troops near the center  of the Shah Joy district of that province.  It was reported attack by the  deadly car bomb of the type Saraf Toyota within the Center for the enemy,  killing (22) Romania soldiers on the spot, and wounded a number of other serious  surgeries. Have been destroyed six enemy military vehicles fully, and damaged  nearby buildings of the severity of the explosion. Witnesses say: the enemy of  these losses incurred when it entered the car Saraf Toyota cars in a convoy of  the occupying forces into the station and exploded directly. In another  independent news Mujahideen attacked yesterday afternoon near the village of "Rugani"  Shenqui province of the same province, a police patrol on the client, resulting  in the targeting of the type of car and truck on another Ranger Bakmaev RPG and  completely destroyed. According to the news Linker: two motorcycles were also  destroyed by the enemy in this attack, no precise information on the number of  casualties in the ranks of the enemy until now.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22779958/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-192350UTC-Nov-09">here</a>​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210230UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-20-11-2009.html">The  destruction of a tank of mine in the Canadian buttons</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/504mN">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22830161/The-destruction-of-a-tank-of-mine-in-the-Canadian-buttons"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/20-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (10th headline)


> *(Official English) The destruction of a tank of mine in the Canadian buttons
> Friday morning 20-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a tank of the Canadian invaders in  Lako Khail area in Zari district of Kandahar province, in the blast all the  terrorists in the tank were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Arabic to Google English) Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Tank exploded the Canadian Forces landmine in the region, "Lacko horses"  Department of Kandahar province, two buttons. According to the paper contained:  The accident occurred at about eleven o'clock in the morning (2009-11-20) While  the enemy forces were being preparations for operations against the Mujahideen  hit the tank hit a landmine. Destroyed in the blast, the tank is too full,  killing all on board.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-20-11-2009.html">District  headquarter and all the puppet police and army check posts attacked, invaders  tank and puppets vehicle blown up in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/505mE">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/20-11-09.htm"> Official English</a> (11th headline)
<blockquote>Thursday evening 19-11-2009 at around 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan simultaneously attacked Garishk district headquarter  along with all the puppet police and army check posts in Garishk district of  Helmand province, the attacks continued for two hours, during which Mujahideen  were inflicted with heavy losses in the ranks of the enemy. According to another  report, Thursday 19-11-2009, the Mujahideen in Yakh Chal area in Garishk  district of Helmand province blew up a vehicle of the puppet army, in the blast  the vehicle was destroyed and three terrorists were killed and two were wounded.  According to another report, Thursday 19-11-2009, the Mujahideen Shah Pushti  area in Washir district of Helmand province with an IED destroyed an NATO  invaders tank, also resulting in the death of six terrorists. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-20-11-2009.html">Commando  attack claiming the lives of 27 soldiers, including two members of one of the  district shura</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5056A"> Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/20-11-09.htm"> Official English</a> (1st headline)
<blockquote><em>Martyrdom operations kills 27 puppet army terrorists and destroyed a building,  Invaders tank destroyed and 5 terrorists killed in Uruzgan </em>
Thursday afternoon 19-11-2009, a hero of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  Abdullah carried out a martyrdom operation on the Security Council building in  Dahrawat district of Uruzgan province, the Mujahid who was on foot stormed into  the building and exploded his explosives vest, killing twenty-seven puppet army  terrorists including two members of the puppets Security Council, the building  was destroyed and also the few cars which were parked inside. We ask Allah to  accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All  praise and gratitude are due to Allah. According to another report, Thursday  morning 19-11-2009 at around 9 am local time, the Mujahideen with an IED  destroyed a armored vehicle of the NATO invading terrorists in Dahrawat district  of Uruzgan province, the blast also killed five terrorists who were in the tank.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-20-11-2009.html">7 puppet  police terrorist skilled and a vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/505a7">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/20-11-09.htm"> Official English</a> (6th headline)
<blockquote>Friday afternoon 20-11-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a vehicle of the puppet police in  Chinar area Tareen Kot city Uruzgan province, in the blast seven terrorists were  also killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-20-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  killed 8 puppet police terrorists and destroyed a check post in Nimroze</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/505du">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/20-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (5th headline)
<blockquote>Friday midnight 20-11-2009 at around 1 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Pusht-e-Hassan  area in Khash rod district of Nimroze province, resulting in the destruction of  the post, killing eight terrorists and wounded three others, at the end of the  attack all the weapons and other equipments were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22831759/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-210230UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212320UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-21-11-2009.html">The  Destruction Of 2 Tanks Of The NATO Invaders And 11 Puppet Terrorists Killed In A  Blast</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/50CG4">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/21-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (1st headline) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22868304/The-destruction-of-2-tanks-of-the-NATO-invaders-and-11-puppet-terrorists-killed-in-a-blast-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *In Kandahar Saturday evening 20-11-2009 at around 7 pm local time, Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a patrolling tank  of the Canadian invaders and killed all on board in Nakhooni  area in Panj  Wahi district of Kandahar province.  According to another report, Friday  afternoon 20-11-2009 at  around 2 pm local time, eleven puppet army  terrorists were killed and many were wounded, while trying to remove  a  landmine planted by the Mujahideen but failed and it was detonated in Speer Wan  area in Panj Wahi district of  Kandahar province.  According to  another report, Friday afternoon 20-11-2009, the Mujahideen with an IED   destroyed a tank of the NATO invaders in Sanzari area in Zari district of  Kandahar province, in the blast all the  terrorists in the tank were also  killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-21-11-2009.html">Patrol unit  blown up killing 4 puppet police terrorists including a Commander in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/50DBv">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/21-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (3rd headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 21-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a foot patrol of the puppet  army in Yakh Chal area in Garishk district of Helmand province, killing four  terrorists, including their leader and wounded three. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-21-11-2009.html">Puppet police  vehicle blown up killing 3 terrorists Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/50DwL">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/21-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (6th headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 21-11-2009 at around 7 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a Ranger vehicle of the puppet police  terrorists in Pahi Nawa area in Tareen Kot city Uruzgan province, the blast  destroyed the vehicle and killed three terrorists, including their leader.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-21-11-2009.html">13 invader  and puppet terrorists killed and two military vehicles destroyed in Zabul</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/50DH2">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/21-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (2nd headline)
<blockquote>Saturday afternoon 21-11-2009 at around 2:30 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a Ranger vehicle of the  puppet police in Pash Kanda area in Shah Joy district of Zabul, which resulted  in destroying the vehicle and killing of seven terrorists in it. According to  another report, Saturday afternoon 21-11-2009, the Mujahideen with an IED  destroyed a tank of the NATO invaders, killing six terrorists in it in Lawargai  area in Naw Bahar district of Zabul province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22868897/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-212320UTC-Nov-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222135UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-22-11-2009.html">13 invading  terrorists killed and 6 wounded as their foot patrol was blown up in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51gWF">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (6th headline)
<blockquote>Sunday afternoon 22-11-2009 at around 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a foot patrol of the NATO invading  terrorists in Char Bagh area in Arghand Aab area in Kandahar province, resulting  in the death of thirteen terrorists and wounded six more. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-22-11-2009.html">Leader and 5  puppet terrorists killed and a vehicle blown up in Kandahar</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51gI8">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (2nd headline)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 22-11-2009 at around 6 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrol of the puppet army terrorists in Loy  Kariz village area in Boldak district of Kandahar province, resulting in the  destruction of an enemy car with a rocket-propelled grenade, killing six  terrorists including their leader. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-22-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  gun down an puppet Intelligence officer in Kandahar city</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51h3h">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (8th headline)
<blockquote>Sunday afternoon 22-11-2009 at around 7 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan gun down a puppets Intelligence Department terrorist  Ahmad Zia in Kandahar city. This enemy was providing information to the American  invaders and was also involved in raiding people's home, but today he received  his penalty for collaborating with the enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-22-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  set fire to 6 invaders supplies trucks supplies and killed 6 terrorists in  Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/51gPs">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (3rd headline)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 22-11-2009 at around 9 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a supplies convoy of the invaders in Momin Kahn  Garave area in Nawa district of Helmand province, the ambush lasted for about an  hour and an half, during which six supplies trucks were set on fire and six  convoy security terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-22-11-2009.html">In Clash's 10  NATO invading terrorists killed in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51gZs">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (7th headline)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 22-11-2009 at around 9 am local time, fight started between the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the NATO invading  terrorists in Sheen village area in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, which  lasted for some time, than again at 3 pm local time the fighting re-started,  during which Mujahideen killed three terrorists and wounded two. According to  another report, Saturday 21-11-2009, a face to face battle took place between  the Mujahideen and the invading terrorists in Heen village area in Nad Ali  district of Helmand province, resulting in the killing of seven terrorists and  wounding few, also two Mujahids were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-22-11-2009.html">Puppet army  vehicle blown up killing 5 terrorists in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51gTj">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (4th headline)
<blockquote>Sunday morning 22-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of  the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a Toyota Surf of the puppet  army in Yakh Chal area in Garishk district of Helmand province, resulting in the  destruction of the vehicle and killing five terrorists in it. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-22-11-2009.html">Puppets  vehicle destroyed and 4 terrorists killed in Uruzgan</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/51gMy">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/22-11-09.htm">Official  English</a> (last headline)
<blockquote>Saturday morning 21-11-2009 at around 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a Ranger vehicle of the  puppet police in Shali Nawa area in Khas Uruzgan district of Uruzgan province,  in the explosion the enemy vehicle was destroyed and four terrorists in it were  killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/22926221/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-222135UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240045UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-23-11-2009.html">Explosions in  the Bnjuaii (Panjwai) expected the dead and wounded among the enemy</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/52cly">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of Kandahar province that the enemy losses in killed and  wounded in life the result of three separate explosions in the Directorate of  Bnjuaii. The first blast occurred at six in the morning on a foot patrol of the  puppet army in the road stretches between the two "Nihal" and "ambassadors".  According to the paper: After the explosion, an explosion took place while the  second provided the occupation forces and the internal foot to search in the  region. Killed in the blasts (6) Afghan soldiers and (3) the occupiers, were  also injured a number of other surgeries severe. In another independent news at  ten in the morning blew up a tank for the occupiers to an improvised explosive  device planted near the mountain "Khyeeri" the directorate in question,  resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank and killed all those who were  there.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23013050/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-240045UTC-Nov-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250345UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=614:-canadian-army-base-struck-by-8-missiles-in-zarai&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian Army base struck by 8 missiles in Zarai</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-24-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23100065/Canadian-Army-base-struck-by-8-missiles-in-Zarai"> PDF (English + Arabic) at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Tuesday, 24 November 2009 17:29 By Qari Yusuf Ahmdi
> KANDAHAR, Nov. 23 - The Canadian Army base came under missile attack near the  center of the Zaria district in Kandahar. Reportedly, the base was hit with  eight missiles fired by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate causing the  facility to catch fire, where as the exact death and the injury toll have not  been confirmed yet.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-24-11-2009.html">Collision of  a tank of the occupation forces improvised explosive device in the Arghandab</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5335h">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Collided with the tank to the Crusader occupation forces at sunset on Monday  (2009-11-23) improvised explosive device near the area "Zondo Hderh" Province  Arghandab, in Kandahar. News adds a powerful bomb blast occurred while the tank  was on its way from the point of security to the other hit the improvised  explosive device. The scattered intensity of the explosion of the tank, and  still remain their parts in the courtyard of the explosion date. Recalls that  the car was destroyed by a Ranger of the internal troops in the same area in a  similar explosion, killing all on board, including their leader.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-24-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  inflicted heavy losses to the enemy in Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/533db">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Occupier and the enemy suffered heavy losses the client throughout the day due  attacks Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of them in some areas of Gereshk in  Helmand province. At approximately eight o'clock this morning (2009-11-24) In  one hour of the afternoon, destroyed two military tanks of the occupying forces  when the enemy's military convoy was heading from the Directorate of Sngen (Sangin)  to the center of the Directorate of Gereshk where improvised explosive devices  detonated them in the "Hyderabad "Department Gereshk. As a result of both  Aldbaptin blasts destroyed the enemy completely and killing all the occupants of  the occupiers. Astuget as a military convoy of puppet army in about the ninth  hour of the morning ambush Mujahideen in the "Commercial SE River" Department  Gereshk when they were traveling from Hkurjah (Lashkar Gah) Center and Helmand  to Kandahar province. Says that the local mujahideen result of this armed attack  killed nine soldiers, agents and their bodies were left to age in place of the  attack. Adds the report, that the Mujahideen looted two cars of the type of  enemy, Ranger, at the end of the attack, Mujahid and wounded one too.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-23-11-2009.html">Attack on the  status of British forces in the Directorate of Baba Ji</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5331q">Google English translation </a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
At three o'clock in the afternoon (2009-11-23) launched Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate (7) rounds Hawan on a local British forces in the Directorate of Hkurjah  in Helmand. According to the report, there were heavy losses to the enemy in the  attack which is made by heavy weapons, but we have not been accurate information  about losses. It should be noted that, in severe clashes between the militants  and British forces, but did not have accurate information about the losses.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=618:remote-control-bomb-kills-8-policemen-in-tarinkoot-bazaar-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-control bomb kills 8 policemen in Tarinkoot Bazaar</a>(Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-24-11-2009.html">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 24 November 2009 17:40 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Nov. 24 - A police ranger vehicle got blown apart in a remote-control  bomb detonated by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate adjacent to the center  of Tarinkoot city in Uruzgan, in the morning of November 24. The vehicle was  horribly wrecked, leaving 8 policemen dead including 2 police officers. A  detective police was reported to be among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23101118/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-250345UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260220UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-25-11-2009.html">Gereshk  explosion killed three people and wounded among the British</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/53Mf5">Google English translation</a><blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on the British soldiers  in the area of the occupiers "Zembli" near the center of Gereshk in Helmand  province. Reportedly carried out by the powerful blast machine remote control,  while they were trying to render a mine planted by the Mujahideen in the region,  Vastahedvo eruption is strong. The blast occurred at about nine o'clock this  morning (2009-11-25) local time, killing two soldiers and wounding a third  Ingeletien surgeries severe.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-5-25-11-2009.html">Destroying a  car to transport an explosive device near the enemy of the Hkurjah</a> (Lashkar  Gah) (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/53Miy">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of early Monday afternoon (2009-11-25) car  transport to the enemy by an explosive device in the "Forum" near the city of  Hkurja the capital of Helmand province. According to reports of destroyed car,  which was transporting sand to the center of the occupying forces in the region  fully in the blast, killing all on board.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-25-11-2009.html">Destruction  of three other military vehicles of the enemy in Helmand</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/53Me5">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed three military vehicles of the occupying forces in the explosions of  improvised explosive devices in separate incidents by Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate in Helmand.
1- Destroyed military vehicles of the enemy occupied the sixth time in the  evening yesterday (2009-11-24) While the mechanism was on its way towards their  position in an area, "Hyderabad" Department Gereshk and accidentally hit an  improvised explosive device.
2- Other armored bomb the enemy in the same area, an improvised explosive device  was also the first hour after the accident, killing all on board. Note that the  region located between Hyderabad and the Directorate of Gereshk Sngen (Sangin)  Three days ago a convoy of enemy Altamoilp parked in Gereshk Aeetmkn and passed  the enemy from the area around Sngen where she cut the road by the Mujahideen.
3- Other military vehicles destroyed the enemy in a similar explosion yesterday  in the region, "Yazdh a cold" between the directorates and Marjh ناوة. Say the  mujahideen from the region: all those who were killed in the destroyer armor  soldiers occupiers.
Mentioned yesterday that destroyed three military vehicles of the enemy in some  areas of the Directorate of Gereshk in separate incidents.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-25-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  attacked at the point of the security police in Trinkot</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/53M9T">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of the mandate of Uruzgan: Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  attacked at about seven o'clock in the evening yesterday (2009-11-24) on a  security police station in Trinkot statehood. Armed attack happened in the  region, "Shah Zafar" from the city, resulting in casualties among the enemy, no  precise information on the number of deaths and injuries, and destroyed the type  of car Saraf Toyota was parked there. In another independent news Mujahideen  attacked at the same time last night on the road reconstruction company in the  market town of Trinkot, which led to the burning of a Mazda vehicle for the  company and catch the throw five of its staff and transporting them Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=623:message-of-felicitation-of-the-esteemed-amir-ul-momineen-on-the-eve-of-eid-ul-odha&amp;catid=5:statement-"> Message of Felicitation of the Esteemed Amir ul Momineen on the Eve of Eid ul  Odha</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-bian-eid25-11-2009.html">Arabic</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23172682/Message-of-Felicitation-of-the-Esteemed-Amir-ul-Momineen-on-the-Eve-of-Eid-ul-Odha"> PDF of English and Arabic at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... Fight against terrorism is an unjustified colonialist term fabricated by  Pentagon and Washington. They want to colonize independent countries by using  this proposition and bring under their belly natural riches and economic  resources of these countries and trample on belief and religious traditions of  these countries ....</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23172858/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-260220UTC-Nov-09" target="_blank">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262330UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-26-11-2009.html">Landmine  blast bows British tank apart in Qilla Mossa</a> (Musa Qala) (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/54jJC">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=634:landmine-blast-bows-british-tank-apart-in-qilla-mossa&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Official English</a><blockquote>(Official English) HELMOND, Nov. 26 - A British military tank got blown off as  result of a landmine explosion in a reginal area of Matkanzo in Qilla Mossa  district of Helmand on November 26. According to the locals of the area, the  enemy's tank was moving out of its post as an explosion occurred, killing all  the British soldiers inside.</blockquote>
"Raid on the status of apostates in Zabul province" (link to 7:42 YouTube video)
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23217633/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-262330UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271020UTC Nov 09*

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-6-26-11-2009.html">Destruction of the enemy armored vehicles near the Bnjuaii</a></b> (Panjwai) (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/54yMp">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23234068/Destruction-of-the-enemy-armored-vehicles-near-the-Bnjuaii">PDF (Google English &amp; Arabic versions) at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed armored vehicles for the Canadian Forces occupied in two separate incidents, one on Thursday night and the second occurred this morning near the center of the Directorate Bnjuaii of Kandahar province. Mujahideen said in their report from the region: the first explosion occurred at around nine in the evening yesterday (2009-11-25) in the "Lal Khan Castle" on the armored enemy while moving from point to security in the region. The killing all on board were killed. The second explosion fell by an explosive device this morning (2009-11-26) near the Mount "Khyeeri" directorate itself on the enemy armored vehicles while out of status. Here, too, were all on board were killed. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280250UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

_*REPEAT*_ (Official English) <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=639:enemys-tanks-eliminated-in-punjwaai-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy's tanks eliminated in Punjwaai</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23269413/Enemy-s-tanks-eliminated-in-Punjwaai"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Friday, 27 November 2009 16:32 By Qari Yosuf
> KANDAHAR, Nov. 26 - Two Canadian invaders' military tanks were devastate on  November 25 and 26 in different bombings carried out by the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate near the capital of the district Punjwaai in Kandahar. The  Mujahideen from the region report that an enemy's MRAP(mine-resistant-ambush-protected)  tank was heading from one outpost into another when it was targeted in IED blast  on November 25 at about 10:00 pm at Lal Khan area of Punjwaai, where as another  MRAP tank got blown apart, yet in another IED explosion on November 26 as the  tank was about move out of the enemy's base near Khayber Ghar ( mountain) in the  same district. Resultantly, all the Canadian marines were killed in both  incidents inside the tanks.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-27-11-2009.html">Rocket attack  on Kandahar airport, air</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/550ps">Google English translation</a>


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate fired at about nine o'clock this morning  (2009-11-27) several rockets at the airport of Kandahar City, home to a large  number of Canadian soldiers and the Americans and British. According to the  report: rocket landed inside the airport in the region, "Ungar," which led to  loss of material and spiritual in the ranks of the enemy, but he did not have  accurate information about the numbers.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-8-26-11-2009.html">The  destruction of two tanks of U.S. forces in Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/550vb">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they destroyed two tanks  of U.S. forces by land mines in the region, "Dewalk" Department Kanchin.  Officials said the jihadists in the region: blasts, one on the evening of  yesterday and the second morning (2009-11-26) resulted in the destruction of  Aldbaptin completely, killing all aboard. Reportedly among the dead, the Afghan  interpreter were residents of Kabul.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.anti-imperialist.info/vb/showthread.php?s=d659396fa0975c826bc9bb8572075d60&amp;t=14675"> Explosions killed 4 American invaders in Zhari, Kandahar 27/11/09</a>  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/550tt">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote><em>Explosions in the two buttons (Zhari) and afflict kill four U.S. soldiers</em>
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Two explosions killed are particularly acute (14) U.S. soldiers were killed or  wounded in the "Osh Gary" Department of Kandahar province, two buttons.  According to reports received: the enemy suffered such a loss when he took a  large number of U.S. soldiers from the helicopters at around twelve midnight  yesterday (2009-11-27) in the region to raid the homes of residents, pedestrians  hit the perimeter of their soldiers die in strong. According to the mujahideen  from the region: killed in blasts (11) U.S. soldier and wounded (3) other  serious surgeries. Residents say the two explosions are particularly acute to  the point that soldiers and cut fashion shields scattered to nearby farms, and  saw this morning. And thankfully there was no loss of the Mujahideen and the  population in these operations for U.S. forces.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23269717/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-280250UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290125UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-9-27-11-2009.html">Detonated an  explosive device in the tank for the occupiers Department Meond</a> (Maywand)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/56jt8">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at about ten o'clock last night  (2009-11-26) a tank belonging to the occupying forces improvised explosive  device planted in the region, "kg Karez" Meond Department of Kandahar province.  According to the report, this has been the explosion of an improvised explosive  device controlling Aden when it was going to tank the enemy headquarters. This  resulted in the explosion destroyed an enemy tank is full and kill all the  troops occupiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-11-27-11-2009.html">Mujahideen  killed four soldiers in Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/56jph">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
News by Linker, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at around eight in the  evening yesterday (2009-11-26) on a patrol of puppet army in the "waterfall Rauf  Khan," near the center of the market of the Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand.  In this attack which was carried out during an ambush, killing (4) soldiers on  the spot, they were riding on two motorcycles. According to the paper sheep  Mujahideen weapons of dead soldiers and Aldrajtin, and returned safely to their  posts.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-4-28-11-2009.html">The bombing  of military tank IED between directorates and Marjh ناوه </a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/56jkk">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at about five o'clock yesterday afternoon  an explosive device planted in a military tank belonging to the Crusader  occupation forces when the enemy's military convoy was driving on the road  between directorates and Marjh ناوه in Helmand. This resulted in the explosion  that was machine remote control for the destruction of the enemy tank is full,  killing all inside. Locals say that after the explosion, the transfer of enemy  soldiers killed on their position and the tank destroyer is still at the scene  and the puppet army soldiers guarding them.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-28-11-2009.html">An attack on  a security near the city of Trinkot</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/56jmB">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at about ten o'clock local time last  night (2009-11-26) armed attack on a security force to police puppet  administration in the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan.  According to local mujahideen that has been in the armed attack ناوه "any" of  that city, which resulted in the freeing of the police station and killed four  soldiers, the inclusion of their leader and wounded six others managed to  escape. Adds the report, sheep Mujahideen heroes in the end of the offensive  weapons and equipment of the dead and burned a building point security. And  thankfully did not suffer any losses Mujahideen heroes.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-7-27-11-2009.html">An attack on  the governor Directorate Keshrod</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/56jwu">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack on the governor's mandate  Directorate Keshrod Nimroz called / Mohammad Hashim. According to the report,  was the armed attack at about eleven o'clock this afternoon (2009-11-27) in the  area of the Halili Mderpi Tchkansor state in question, when the convoy was  heading the ruling on the highway to Kandahar, Nimroz Directorate "Zranj" the  status of the state. Adds the report, the attack was part of an ambush on which  type of car Toyota Corolla hit by enemy convoy and killed three soldiers and  wounded another. Not up to date and accurate information about the fate of the  ruling, which was the main objective of the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23307377/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-290125UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292305UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-2-28-11-2009.html">An attack on  a security near the city of Trinkot</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/57afQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked at about ten o'clock local time last  night (2009-11-26) armed attack on a security force to police puppet  administration in the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan.  According to local mujahideen that has been in the armed attack ناوه "any" of  that city, which resulted in the freeing of the police station and killed four  soldiers, the inclusion of their leader and wounded six others managed to  escape. Adds the report, sheep Mujahideen heroes in the end of the offensive  weapons and equipment of the dead and burned a building point security. And  thankfully did not suffer any losses Mujahideen heroes.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php/maqalat-41/1034-asra42.html?tmpl=component&amp;print=1&amp;page="> Prisoners and a way to snatch the initiative from the U.S. and its allies</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/57aDa">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>.... All of this suggests that what is happening is the process (saving) of U.S.  soldiers came close to falling in captivity or have been captured already, there  was the hunting ground and air to kill the captor and bonded as required by law  in the practical applications of the U.S. military. All that was said of the  Taliban to date is that the dead drowned in the river (possibly during a chase!)  Not clear how the drowning did not give details of the incident the emirate, but  certainly so far is that there are (two bodies were missing) in the mujahideen  ....</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23344526/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-292305UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2009)

NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.

Explosion in Buldak nine kills, injures Canadians (Original Arabic) - Google English translation -  PDF at non-terrorist site
Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
*According to the news Linker powerful explosion occurred in the third hour of the afternoon yesterday (2009-11-28) on a foot patrol of Canadian troops in the region, "Louis Karez" Department Boldak of Kandahar province.  It was reported the explosion, which occurred specifically in the "Namaki" killing (5) Canadian soldiers and injured (4) other serious surgeries.  The blast was severe enough so that the scattered remains of soldiers targeted in the explosion scene and remained in place until the end of the day. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302340UTC Nov 09*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />_*REPEAT:*_ <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/30-11-09.htm"> 5 Canadian invading terrorists killed and 4 wounded in Kandahar</a> (Official English, 7th headline)


> *Saturday afternoon 28-11-2009 at around 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED blew up a foot patrol of the Canadian  invading terrorists in Namki area in Boldak district of Kandahar province, in  the blast five terrorists were killed and four were wounded. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-3-30-11-2009.html">And caused  heavy casualties among occupiers in Helmand province</a> (Original in Arabic) -  <a href="http://is.gd/58kCL">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
Suffered heavy losses to the enemy in separate attacks and explosions carried  out by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the occupying forces in the  Directorate of Sngen, Nawzad, and Babagi in Helmand.
1.  At six this morning (2009-11-30) Mujahideen detonated an explosive  device in front of the British forces in the area of each selection by Pope near  the city of Ji Hkurjah, and after the incident was another explosion when he got  a large number of enemy soldiers to check the incident. Second explosion killed  (7) British soldiers and wounding of many others. Adds the report, after the  second blast and American helicopters arrived to transport the dead and wounded  to their positions as infantry soldiers were exposed to an armed attack by the  Mujahideen. The sheep Mujahideen several weapons at the end of the attack, as  was affirmed by a computer (laptop), who fell from a helicopter helicopter.
2.  Mujahideen fired rockets yesterday afternoon on the occupying forces in  the region Razdan Karez Nawzad Department, which led to the targeting and  killing a tank (3) soldiers as occupiers.
3.  Mujahideen blew up yesterday afternoon, two explosive devices in two  tanks of the occupying forces in the village Khushal Nadeli Department, which  resulted in the destruction of both Aldbaptin and killed and wounded who were on  board. Adds the report, there were clashes with the enemy after the attacks,  which led to the occurrence of further losses in the ranks of the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-29-11-2009.html">American  invaders tank destroyed in Helmand</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/58kdu">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/30-11-09.htm"> Official English (8th headline)</a>
<blockquote>Saturday morning 28-11-2009 at around 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with an IED destroyed a tank of the American  invaders in Killa Naw area in Khanasheen district of Helmand province, all the  invader terrorists in it where killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/arabi-1-30-11-2009.html">5 Puppet army  terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Nimroze</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/58kpf">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Nov09/30-11-09.htm"> Official English (1st headline)</a>
<blockquote>Monday early morning 30-11-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan ambushed a Ranger vehicle of the puppet army terrorists in Nimroze  province, in the attack the vehicle was destroyed, five terrorists were killed  and their weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />
PDF version of this page also available
at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/23402779/TALIBAN-PROPAGANDA-WATCH-RC-South-302340UTC-Nov-09">here</a>.​<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2009)

Highlights
November 2009 Summary 
Canadian References in Taliban Statements

*•	Taliban statements monitored during November 2009 claimed responsibility for at up to 51 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced no deaths of any soldiers during this period.*
•	Eleven (11) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in November 2009, compared to an average of 8.62 such reports per month since November 2009.
*•	Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 14.3 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (515 alleged by Taliban vs. 36 reported by Canada).*
•	On 4 Nov 09, the Taliban issued a video including stock footage of Canadian troops (including then-Task Force Afghanistan commander Brigadier-General Jonathan Vance) showing preparations made for an April 2009 suicide car bomb attack in Kandahar City. 
•	On 26 Nov 09, the Taliban issued a statement regarding an alleged attack by a youth using a scythe or machete in Nangahar.  The statement refers to a fatal attack on a Canadian “marine” almost four years earlier, but the officer in question – Trevor Greene – was not killed and is still alive. 

Full summary available here.


----------

